# AZ Hunter Gathering: Friday, 12/19/08



## Greg (Sep 8, 2008)

Who's down for the 3rd annual?

*[thread="21389"]12/14/07[/thread]*








*[thread="11975"]12/15/06[/thread]*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

I am as long as it's not on my bonus day/holiday lunch day like last season..which I think will be on December 12th this season..A weekend AZ day would be so much better but I know you don't ski on weekends..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

In!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> In!



+1


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Maybe



I'll only go if Andy goes.

Is Vee going to be back on skis by then?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 8, 2008)

If we can make it a Sunday, I'd probably be able to go.. Friday isn't happening for me :-(


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll only go if Andy goes.
> 
> Is Vee going to be back on skis by then?


 
She's dying to get back on skis.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 8, 2008)

Friday's are tough for me but will try my best to make it this year


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm ... if there's not another work trip out of the country, and it's not a friend's 'Loaf weekend, I could actually make this one!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2008)

'out'

would love to, but I'm not burning a Friday that early in the season, even if it is like last year


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in if the day falls on a day I can manage a sick day at work. :lol:

I missed last year's trip because I got snowed in on a business trip in Tampa.  I couldn't get back to New England in time to make it.  I'd love to try Hunter this December since I've never been.


----------



## dmc (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm in... Unless I'm not home..


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 9, 2008)

I would like to make it, will make definite decision when actual date is set.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

If there's any chance of getting someone to watch the kids (which is, unfortunately, iffy on weekdays ) I will be there.  Maybe I should start working on that now... :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 9, 2008)

Hack!  Cough!

Just practicing my "I'm too sick to work today" call.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Hack!  Cough!
> 
> Just practicing my "I'm too sick to work today" call.



Yeah, me too.  By then I'll be working for a new boss so who knows how convincing I'll have to be.... :roll:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 9, 2008)

Decent chance. To early to start scheduling.

This is what I save my vacation for.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 10, 2008)

I would be in too. Have to wait til we have a definate date and see if im off from work. I had a blast last year 

BTW...Greg...you suck putting up the wipeout vid of me!! Its going to haunt me for the rest of my life LOL. And i dont usually fall down that badly!!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 10, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I would be in too. Have to wait til we have a definate date and see if im off from work. I had a blast last year
> 
> BTW...Greg...you suck putting up the wipeout vid of me!! Its going to haunt me for the rest of my life LOL. And i dont usually fall down that badly!!



I have to do my best to make it now! :lol:


----------



## krisskis (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh hush Andy!! You suck too


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Oh hush Andy!! You suck too



Watchu talking bout? I'm happy you may be there and as a result, will do my best to be there as well. Damn, no reason to be mean! :razz:


----------



## WJenness (Sep 15, 2008)

I could be in for this. Depends on a few things, but I'd love to go.

Austin, are you going to go this year? Carpool if so?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I could be in for this. Depends on a few things, but I'd love to go.
> 
> Austin, are you going to go this year? Carpool if so?
> 
> -w



I don't know if I can go right now, but I'd be up for a carpool if things fall into place. Plus I'm pretty much on your way. ;-)


----------



## WJenness (Sep 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know if I can go right now, but I'd be up for a carpool if things fall into place. Plus I'm pretty much on your way. ;-)



Cool. Works for me.

How goes the knee rehab?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Cool. Works for me.
> 
> How goes the knee rehab?
> 
> -w



Err, I might have jumped the gun. Saw my doc today and I was talking about skiing in December and he didn't seem happy about it. That and a few other things going on at home, I'd say there's a 20% chance of me making it.


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Err, I might have jumped the gun. Saw my doc today and I was talking about skiing in December and he didn't seem happy about it. That and a few other things going on at home, I'd say there's a 20% chance of me making it.



That really sucks.    Keep at the rehab and you'll be on the snow before you know it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 20, 2008)

Likely.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2008)

Possibility, with sufficient notice.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

I tentatively took off Friday, December 12.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn, I will be in Steamboat. Sorry.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I tentatively took off Friday, December 12.



Sweetness.  I have to look at what I have left for days and start figuring out how many of them can be used for ski days.  As long as I have a spare day I'll be there!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 20, 2008)

Randi and I should be there. Is the 12th a day they are offering a flex pass?


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Randi and I should be there. Is the 12th a day they are offering a flex pass?



Looks like only one on 12/22:

http://www.potterbrothers.com/tickets.html


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Randi and I should be there. Is the 12th a day they are offering a flex pass?



That's the 2nd weekend in December, Tim. Sorry, we can't make it this year.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That's the 2nd weekend in December, Tim. Sorry, we can't make it this year.



Bithday? Anniversary? The weekend that Marc turns into a Randi eating monster?

-w


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That's the 2nd weekend in December, Tim. Sorry, we can't make it this year.



Forgot that we already had plans that weekend...... Then again we could ski Hunter in the morning and leave from there to head up to Sunday River for the weekend.:-D


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Forgot that we already had plans that weekend...... Then again we could ski Hunter in the morning and leave from there to head up to Sunday River for the weekend.:-D



Now yer thinking!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Forgot that we already had plans that weekend...... Then again we could ski Hunter in the morning and leave from there to head up to Sunday River for the weekend.:-D



Fine- you're driving from New York to Maine then.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd like to make it three for three. I'm blocking out the 12th.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 24, 2008)

Just put it on the tentative work schedule to be off that day too.....Slug??? You coming with me and Anthony that day???


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2008)

That day will unfortunately not work for me...any other Friday in December would, but not the 12th.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2008)

HE LIVES!!!!

i was up in the air about this trip but no Jim, no go for me.  it just wouldnt be the same.  sniff sniff.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> HE LIVES!!!!
> 
> i was up in the air about this trip but no Jim, no go for me.  it just wouldnt be the same.  sniff sniff.



Can't we just pick another Friday?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Can't we just pick another Friday?




well, yeah i guess we could.  it would be up to Greg though as this is his world.  we just live in it.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> well, yeah i guess we could.  it would be up to Greg though as this is his world.  we just live in it.



Really? It's up to Greg.

Since when is Greg the Koolaid master?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2008)

Seeing how Randi and I cannot make it on the 12th, if you guys do pick another date that would be cool.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2008)

12/19?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> 12/19?



That works for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2008)

JimG. said:


> That works for me.



I always knew that someone else was really in charge around here. I could just never convince myself that Greg was the top dog....looks like my gut was right.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I always knew that someone else was really in charge around here. I could just never convince myself that Greg was the top dog....looks like my gut was right.



In charge? Not me.

Just figured it was worth a shot to mention other options.

12/19 shoold be at least decent. Not that it is much different from the 12th.


----------



## hardline (Oct 27, 2008)

ill shoot up for a few hours but i have to bail early so i can be back in the city to dj.


----------



## Paul (Oct 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> *ill shoot up for a few hours *but i have to bail early so i can be back in the city to dj.



Drugs are bad, Mmmmmkayyyy?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Drugs are bad, Mmmmmkayyyy?



LMBFAO..I really think that's the Friday when we get our year end bonus and go out to lunch with the office..it's my favorite work day of the year..


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

JimG. said:


> 12/19 shoold be at least decent. Not that it is much different from the 12th.



Okay. We'll pin it down for the 19th.


----------



## hardline (Oct 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> Drugs are bad, Mmmmmkayyyy?



i got a house track somewhere that samples that from the days i used to play at limelight.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. We'll pin it down for the 19th.




damnit...you guys are making me crazy!! I put in for the 12th...now i have to change it to the 19th!1  But i think i can swing it. At least now my friend wont be pissed at me for missing her retirement party!! Its on the 12th...i told her i was going skiing...she rolled her eyes and said she was pissed ;-) Shes happy again.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2008)

bump...

still planning on 12/19 ?  i am!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2008)

still in


----------



## danny p (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm gonna try to make this one.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm out :-(

My boss is on vacation from the 15th to the end of the year...

There are only two people in the IT department...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

Did the date on this change???


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

Still planning on it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't see why not, at this point...


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't make it. Have fun!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll check the vaca sched and see...and its good....I'm in.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2008)

IN!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm almost definitely in . . .


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2008)

already have the day off approved...


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

How's the lodge there?

I definitely don't have anyone to watch the kids, but I may hang out at the lodge with them. Maybe I'll see some of you then that I wouldn't otherwise.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww Carrie!! We would love to see you there...but even more so if i skied with ya!! 

Im in. So is my 15 yr old son...if i dont kill him by then  Probably heading up with Slug. Cant wait!! It may be my first day...it doesnt look like im going to be able to swing a day before then :-(  So y'all be kind to me!!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 1, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Aww Carrie!! We would love to see you there...but even more so if i skied with ya!!
> 
> Im in. So is my 15 yr old son...if i dont kill him by then  Probably heading up with Slug. Cant wait!! It may be my first day...it doesnt look like im going to be able to swing a day before then :-(  So y'all be kind to me!!



Cleanup in aisle 3 ???????


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2008)

Requested the day off, I should be there.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Cleanup in aisle 3 ???????



:lol::lol::lol:

Where is that vid, I was looking for it the other day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Where is that vid, I was looking for it the other day.



yum yum


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Where is that vid, I was looking for it the other day.



Should be on Youtube I'll look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-gfOhqZHDc
Sorry Kris but .....


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

:lol: Poor Kris!!!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 6, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol: Poor Kris!!!



A classic for sure!!! Hope she doesn't top it this time.....Hope I don't either!!!


----------



## krisskis (Dec 7, 2008)

kingslug said:


> A classic for sure!!! Hope she doesn't top it this time.....Hope I don't either!!!



Y'all suck...not you Carrie...just Slug and Andy 

Im hoping not to top that day either...but you never know. I was going to go up to Hunter today but money is so tight...oh well...looks like it will be the 19th before i get up there.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yum yum




Haha...whats so yummy???


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2008)

So who is going to go thru the 8 pages and compile the roll call list so I can see who I can carpool with.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

You're a PITA, you know that, Jeff? 

There are an awful lot of maybes in this thread so it's heard to tell if this is accurate... but this is what I come up with. Correct as needed, guys.

*Definites:*
Greg
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
MRGisevil
trtaylor
2knees
hardline
danny p
mattchuck2
o3jeff

*Maybes:*
bvibert
severine (though likely not skiing)
andyzee
MichaelJ
campgottagopee
madskier6
mondeo
Dr Skimesiter
Paul


----------



## danny p (Dec 10, 2008)

I unfortunately am out...my gf's sister is due to have a baby that weekend and I have to be close to home...hoping to make the next big AZ day to meet some more AZers.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

*Definites:*
Greg
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
MRGisevil
trtaylor
2knees
hardline
mattchuck2
o3jeff

*Maybes:*
bvibert
severine (though likely not skiing)
andyzee
MichaelJ
campgottagopee
madskier6
mondeo
Dr Skimesiter
Paul


----------



## kingslug (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> *Definites:*
> Greg
> Grassi21
> gmcunni
> ...



Kingslug will be there!


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

*Definites:*
Greg
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
MRGisevil
trtaylor
2knees
hardline
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

*Maybes:*
bvibert
severine (though likely not skiing)
andyzee
MichaelJ
campgottagopee
madskier6
mondeo
Dr Skimesiter
Paul


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, gang, but I'm out. I'll be driving up to a 3-day weekend at Sugarloaf with my sweetie.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Sorry, gang, but I'm out. I'll be driving up to a 3-day weekend at Sugarloaf with my sweetie.



That's an acceptable reason, but don't let it happen again!


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

*Definites:*
Greg
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
MRGisevil
trtaylor
2knees
hardline
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

*Maybes:*
bvibert
severine (though likely not skiing)
andyzee
campgottagopee
madskier6
mondeo
Dr Skimesiter
Paul


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 10, 2008)

Scratch me off the list as well- need to work. JimG! I will miss you terribly!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Scratch me off the list as well- need to work. JimG! I will miss you terribly!!!!!



Your work habit is getting in the way of your ski habit...


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

*Definites:*
Greg
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
trtaylor
2knees
hardline
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

*Maybes:*
bvibert
severine (though likely not skiing)
andyzee
campgottagopee
madskier6
mondeo
Dr Skimesiter
Paul


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> severine (though likely not skiing)



Watching kids? I'll come if you want to watch mine too. ;-)


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Watching kids? I'll come if you want to watch mine too. ;-)


Seriously, if you want to come I would be more than happy to have your kids hang out with mine. I'm sure they'd enjoy the company. I'm not sure what the layout is of the lodge at Hunter, having never been there myself, but I figured I'd get the kids outside to play in the snow for a bit, too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Seriously, if you want to come I would be more than happy to have your kids hang out with mine. I'm sure they'd enjoy the company. I'm not sure what the layout is of the lodge at Hunter, having never been there myself, but I figured I'd get the kids outside to play in the snow for a bit, too.



Lol . .  4 2-5 yr olds sounds like a handful. Seriously though it's too far to drag them back and forth. I'll come down to CT sometime and pawn them off on the in-laws and be a temporary CLIT.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

Pshah. I'll just fill them up on cookies before I give them back to you.  :lol: Would be nice to see you down at the mighty Sundown sometime!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Would be nice to see you down at the mighty Sundown sometime!



Absolutely!  Let us know when you're heading this way.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm officially a maybe.  i will know for sure by tomorrow...


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm officially a maybe.  i will know for sure by tomorrow...


I'm not changing the list until you know for sure tomorrow then. 

And how is it I ended up being the only one updating the list? You guys want to add or subtract, you should do it yourselves.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Your work habit is getting in the way of your ski habit...



It does that.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> *Definites:*
> Greg
> Grassi21
> gmcunni
> ...



definitely out.


----------



## hardline (Dec 10, 2008)

i just found out i have two events on thursday so im out. i hate the friggin holiday season. good money but sucks for snow time.

Definites:
Greg
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
trtaylor
2knees
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

Maybes:
bvibert
severine (though likely not skiing)
andyzee
campgottagopee
madskier6
mondeo
Dr Skimesiter
Paul


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2008)

Something came up for the morning so I have to pull out. I hopefully will have time to do an afternoon session at Sundown. I hope to get to Hunter during Christmas week.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Something came up for the morning so I have to pull out. I hopefully will have time to do an afternoon session at Sundown. I hope to get to Hunter during Christmas week.



Booooo, I was going to mooch a ride off ya


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2008)

We have to back out. Sorry guys! Another time.

Definites:
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
trtaylor
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

Maybes:
andyzee
campgottagopee
madskier6
mondeo
Dr Skimeister
Paul


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll be in lovely New Castle Delaware.


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 14, 2008)

Even though I was only a maybe, unfortunately I'm out too.  I won't be able to make it.  Hope you guys enjoy it!

Definites:
Grassi21
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
trtaylor
2knees
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

Maybes:
andyzee
campgottagopee
mondeo
Dr Skimeister
Paul


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2008)

Well damn, if Greg's not going, I'm not going!


----------



## krisskis (Dec 15, 2008)

Geez....this is definately not shaping up to be like last years turnout :-(


----------



## krisskis (Dec 15, 2008)

BTW...im still going damnit!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

i'm out...

Definites:
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
trtaylor
2knees
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

Maybes:
andyzee
campgottagopee
mondeo
Dr Skimeister
Paul


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Corrected current roll call:

Definites:
gmcunni
dmc
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
trtaylor
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

Maybes:
andyzee
campgottagopee
mondeo
Dr Skimeister
Paul


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, how many more are going to drop out by Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

I really wanted to go, but after chasing that powder day at SB last week I just don't have enough vacation time left.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I really wanted to go, but after chasing that powder day at SB last week I just don't have enough vacation time left.



Did you catch it?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2008)

just checked NOAA weather.......not looking good.


----------



## dmc (Dec 15, 2008)

Got business in North Carolina.. Can't make it...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 15, 2008)

Scratch me off the "maybe" list. Crazy week scheduled here in my office.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow. This one fell apart. Anyone up for a reschedule?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

gss claims to have groupies but we know who the real Jim Jones is around here.


----------



## SkiBunny (Dec 15, 2008)

*Could be, Rabbit!*

Looks like the weather is giving this outing a big thumbs up! I could be there.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Did you catch it?



Maybe not a powder day by some standards, but I had one heck of a good time!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. This one fell apart. Anyone up for a reschedule?




All your fault! Make the next one a Saturday


----------



## andyzee (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe not a powder day by some standards, but I had one heck of a good time!



Good for you!


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. This one fell apart. Anyone up for a reschedule?


Add me to the list of people that have to bail. Something work related that I should not be away for.

I am definitely up for a reschedule. At a minimum, PM me with the date you plan to be there between Christmas and New Years. We get that week off.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2008)

move me to the maybe list.  i have to be at a school event friday night for my daughter. weather looks good for skiing but bad for driving so i might have to stay local instead of driving 2 hours to Hunter.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2008)

Definites:
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

Maybes:
andyzee
campgottagopee
mondeo
Paul
SkiBunny
gmcunni


----------



## andyzee (Dec 16, 2008)

Took myself off the maybe list, ain't happening. 



severine said:


> Definites:
> JimG
> krisskis
> MR. evil
> ...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like the weather is changing for the best!!!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm out too, I'll be at Sundown though:

Definites:
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
mattchuck2
o3jeff
kingslug

Maybes:
campgottagopee
Paul
SkiBunny
gmcunni


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2008)

Screw it, I'm out too

Definites:
JimG
krisskis
MR. evil
mattchuck2
kingslug

Maybes:
campgottagopee
Paul
SkiBunny
gmcunni


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

We all just guaranteed Jim and company an epic powder day... :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Dec 17, 2008)

greg said:


> we all just guaranteed jim and company an epic powder day... :lol:



good!!!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 17, 2008)

Afternoon

Slight Chc
Snow
Hi 33°F Tonight


Slight Chc
Snow
Lo 21°F Thursday


Mostly
Sunny
Hi 31°F Thursday
Night

Slight Chc
Snow
Lo 17°F Friday


Snow

Hi 25°F Friday
Night

Snow
Likely
Lo 9°F Saturday


Chance
Snow
Hi 16°F Saturday
Night

Mostly
Cloudy
Lo 0°F Sunday


Chance
Snow
Hi 18°F 


Y'all want to miss this ??????? OK


----------



## SkiBunny (Dec 17, 2008)

*Still looks likely*

I'd be at Hunter Mountain with husband and friends.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Y'all want to miss this ??????? OK



I don't _want_ to miss it, I _have_ to miss it. 

Stupid work.  Only a couple more weeks till I have plenty of vacation days in the bank again. 8)


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2008)

off the maybe list.  i'm staying local in CT.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2008)

Well this sucks...

I'm off the list too...figures a huge prospect I've been working on has decided to go with my company and wants to meet to discuss starting up the first of the year on (you guessed it) this Friday at noon.

Lot's of commission bucks here, can't say no.

I hate when work gets in the way of skiing.

Now it's a guaranteed major powder day for all attendees. 

What can I say other than ENJOY!

I'll be there this weekend, should be good.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 18, 2008)

So its me...my former sister in-law and up to a foot of snow.....ok. Anyone else in???


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow!  This thing really fell apart..  We'll have to try for another one after the holidays sometime.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 18, 2008)

I am out too. Don't want to deal withy that drive in the weather. I did that last Thursday on my way up to SR and don't feel like doing twice in one week. I am going to stay local


Definites:
krisskis
mattchuck2
kingslug

Maybes:
campgottagopee
Paul
SkiBunny


----------



## SkiBunny (Dec 18, 2008)

*We are IN*

We are booked and IN for Friday and Saturday at Hunter. Maybe Sunday, if we get snowed in.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 18, 2008)

KingSlug and I are still going. It may take us all night to get home!!

Enjoy the snow!!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 18, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I'm out . . . 

I've had a serious intestinal problem lately, and I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy tomorrow . . . (I was really hoping to put that sort of thing off until I got a little older, but I really need to know what's wrong with me).  

Trust me, I'd much rather be at Hunter . . .


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm out . . .
> 
> I've had a serious intestinal problem lately, and I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy tomorrow . . . (I was really hoping to put that sort of thing off until I got a little older, but I really need to know what's wrong with me).
> 
> Trust me, I'd much rather be at Hunter . . .



poor bastard.  i had the scope t age 30.  diverticulitis...  nothing a high fiber/low fat diet can't control.  best of luck to you.  the worst part is the cleansing you do the night before the scope with a saline laxative...  :-o


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

It looks like we all couldn't have picked a worse day not to go to Hunter.  Forecast has 7"-14" at the rate of 1"-2" an hour.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> It looks like we all couldn't have picked a worse day not to go to Hunter.  Forecast has 7"-14" at the rate of 1"-2" an hour.



I knew that would happen... :angry:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 18, 2008)

I may go Saturday to take full advantage of the dump


----------

